# generation F1 F2 F3



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

hello im finding this site so informative and enjoyable.

Im hoping to be a proud owner come sept. 

But one thing i am not grasping is the generation thing

If the pup i get comes from a stub and the bitch is a miniature poodle what generation or F? is this classed as???

sorry if the question sounds daft 

thanks x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

hope you dont mind me asking, but whats a stub?

good luck with your new addition im still in the early stages of finding mine, but im SO excited at the prospect


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

F1 is where one parent is a cocker and one parent is a poodle f2 is where both parents are f1 cockapoos f3 is both parents being f2s and so on.If one parent is an f1 and one is an f2 pups will still be classed as f2.If you see pups advertised as f1b its normally when one parent is an f1 cockapoo and one is a poodle( the B standing for backcross to the poodle),hope this isnt too confusing for you xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Clear as mud Mandy ..... only joking


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

me too, what is a stub ??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

allycamcoop said:


> If the pup i get comes from a stub and the bitch is a miniature poodle what generation or F? is this classed as???


I think they mean a cockapoo stud (stub, just wrong spelling) and a mini poodle bitch.... maybe..... in which case the puppies would be F1b if the cockapoo stud is an F1...


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

eh what am i like! Yes i meant stud haha 

The stud oscar is a cocker spaniel (whom has his own web site) lol and mummy is a poodle.

Ive got to say im still confused about the F1/F2/F3 etc im sure i'll pick it up along the way.

Just another little question if you dont mind. The breeder has stated that she will not have the pups vaccinated as when owners come and take the pups there vet may use other brands of vaccine and that the whole process has to start again. Is the norm??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pups should have one vaccination with the breeder.... your vet will make sure the second jab is compatible ... I have had no problem using different vets from the breeder. 

Your pup would be an F1 as mum and dad are poodle and cocker.. F1 means first generation basically this is the first cross when creating a cockapoo, if an F1 cockapoo and another F1 are bred this would create an F2 second generation cockapoo puppy, hope that makes sense but what you are getting is an F1.... xxxx

dont worry about the stub or stud ... typo happen


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I must admit ive been a bit wary about vaccinating my next litter for the same reason because hen i picked up my american cockapoo over 2 years ago her breeder didnt vaccinate her because 2 pups going to scotland from a previous litter had severe reactions due the 2nd vaccination not matching the first,my friends puppy had a severe reaction too and was told by her vet it was due to the 2nd vaccine being totally different.There is a thread on this forum discussing the possibility of your vet buying in the same brand your pup gets from the breeder so it matches,havent discussed this with my vet yet x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Really .. would a breeder be happy to hand over a puppy unvaccinated ??

I am not so sure .. maybe the line of thought should be breeders keeping puppies until 10-12 weeks .. think Jandaz do this anyway ... I have read the JD thread on vaccinations but maybe the best thing to do is to keep hold of puppies until they have second lot of jabs .... ???? Any advice


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We had the same thing highlighted this time around - for the first time ever - so we sort professional help - as it the below link: 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2218

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Stephen .. its a tricky one hey.... but you are vaccinating your puppies before letting them go to their new homes  

I would do the same .. talk to the vet .. the man or woman who knows


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is from Jandaz; they keep puppies to 10 weeks but Izzy had only had one vaccination.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

fallon said:


> Hia cara izzy had 2 parvo jabs and also 8 in one Duramine before she left


Yes, she did have two parvo, but had to have the second duramine at my vets. This answer was in response to whether they should have both vaccinations at the breeders - I took it that the parvo was not the vaccination being discussed. Sorry if that confused you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

cara the 2 parvos are done on instructions from my vet and duramune is done by vet with health check janice xx give me a ring chick ?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

allycamcoop said:


> The stud oscar is a cocker spaniel (whom has his own web site) lol and mummy is a poodle. Ive got to say im still confused about the F1/F2/F3 etc im sure i'll pick it up along the way.


So the puppies will be F1 or first crosses. It's more usual to have mum as a cocker and dad as a poodle but either way round will result in F1 puppies.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Really .. would a breeder be happy to hand over a puppy unvaccinated?


When I collected Flo she was unvaccinated. The home breeder consulted her vet who advised that it was better for prospective owners to get all the vaccinations from their own vet. As we know, over other issues like pre or post season spaying, vet's advice differs.


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

hi mandy. 

does this mean the pup will have a different appearance from the scruffy cute look? 

ally x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

allycamcoop said:


> hi mandy.
> 
> does this mean the pup will have a different appearance from the scruffy cute look?
> 
> ally x


If puppy is an F1 cross whether poodle x cocker or cocker x poodle they will tend to be 50/50 giving the cockapoo look, although you might get some puppies that look more poodly or some that look more cockery. If it's particularly the cockapoo coat type you are looking for then best select a puppy at 4-8 weeks when you'll be able to see how the coat is developing. MandyM can help with more detail on what to look for in the coat when selecting for that typical cockerpoo look and has posted some puppy pics where you can clearly see the difference between a puppy that has a cockapoo look and one that will be more like a cocker.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie was unvaccinated when we got her (we were just told that was what happened). I've mentioned in the past that I really didn't do my research beforehand. Bad mummy. Glad you're becoming much better informed than I was x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Really .. would a breeder be happy to hand over a puppy unvaccinated ??


Obi was not vaccinated either (breeder thought before or at 8 weeks was too young...her opinion). I started his vaccinations at week 9 which was the earliest I could get an appointment at my vet. Obi's reaction to both sets of jabs was not good so I'm pleased he was that 1 week older to handle it.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

So to have f3 pups then does anyone know if you have to have a f2 stud or can you breed with f1?  what is the right way to do it.?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think if you cross an F2 and F1 the pups are still classed as F2


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Both mum and dad have to be an f2,if you breed an f1 and an f2 they are still f2s,hoever i ill be breeding my f4 girl next year and if the dad is an f2 they too ill be f3s,confused? lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

totally understand ...


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

mandym said:


> Both mum and dad have to be an f2,if you breed an f1 and an f2 they are still f2s,hoever i ill be breeding my f4 girl next year and if the dad is an f2 they too ill be f3s,confused? lol xxx


 Ha ha yes very  so even though Izzy is an F2 if i Breed her with an F1 would her pups be F2's or F3's....confusing????


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

kelly282 said:


> ha ha yes very  so even though izzy is an f2 if i breed her with an f1 would her pups be f2's or f3's....confusing????


F2 x F1 = F2 


F2 X F2 = F3


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep F2 x F1 = F2 still ...


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks kendal confusion over.
i need an idiots guide to.... i think lol.x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> F2 x F1 = F2
> 
> 
> F2 X F2 = F3


hahahaha i shouldve done that lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/01/what-is-a-cockapoo/

may help a bit ... if trying to understand the F1b etc ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kelly282 said:


> Thanks kendal confusion over.
> i need an idiots guide to.... i think lol.x



Also its better if you use an f2 stud with your girl cos then you have less chance of getting any throwback puppies( in an f2 litter you will get one or to pups that look and moult like cockers) by the time you get to f3 it evens out with all most likely being like cockapoos.jandaz just had the uks first f3 litter and they are all cockapoo type with perfect coats.hat colour is your girl,is she english or american? xx


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> My Oakley is F2 and I will mate him with Honey who is a F1
> 
> We will have F2 Pups
> 
> Perfect xxx ahhh just the thought makes me excited


Awww i bet you carnt wait!!, when are you thinking of breeding them?...... we will know who to pester then when we need any info!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kelly,

When are you mating Izzy? Have you found a stud?

Oh it is very exciting isn't it xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you got all her health tests sorted


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha not yet ... I have a few more health tests to get done they are not old enough or developed enough yet.... but I hope next year ... if I feel they are ready  it is exciting though ...


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

mandym said:


> Also its better if you use an f2 stud with your girl cos then you have less chance of getting any throwback puppies( in an f2 litter you will get one or to pups that look and moult like cockers) by the time you get to f3 it evens out with all most likely being like cockapoos.jandaz just had the uks first f3 litter and they are all cockapoo type with perfect coats.hat colour is your girl,is she english or american? xx


 She's black with a brown tinge she from the english spaniel. In her tree she has blue roan which i love


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Kelly,
> 
> When are you mating Izzy? Have you found a stud?
> 
> Oh it is very exciting isn't it xx


it will be late next year she hasnt had a season yet so im hoping for late autum, just started looking at what we need to do. i have a long holiday with uni nov/dec/jan time so im hoping for then.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What colour and generation stud would you be looking for?

You have plenty of time yet ... 

How old is Izzy?


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What colour and generation stud would you be looking for?
> 
> You have plenty of time yet ...
> 
> How old is Izzy?


I not sure yet..... either f1 or f2. I think a lighter colour than iz would be nice for a stud but Izzys mum was black with white markings and her dad was apricot and she had all black pups. I would love a lil apricot or speckled colour girl but as long as they come out healthy that all that matters.  im hoping for her third season shes 8 1/2 months now.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a plan .. 

And you are going to keep a pup .. I don't blame you


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

aawww of course.... craigy boy needs his arm twisting a bit more but yes i couldnt let her have a litter and not keep at least one!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

kelly282 said:


> I not sure yet..... either f1 or f2. I think a lighter colour than iz would be nice for a stud but Izzys mum was black with white markings and her dad was apricot and she had all black pups. I would love a lil apricot or speckled colour girl but as long as they come out healthy that all that matters.  im hoping for her third season shes 8 1/2 months now.


kelly a tip for you if Izzy carries black and white (parti colour) which means black patches on a white coat , then to get a parti coat or lighter coat you need to use a stud with parti breeding he may be solid colour but look back in pedigree and investigate i will help you if you like to find a suitable pooch i have a red stud f1 he is a carrier of apricot and white . cheers janice aka romeo


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

romeo said:


> kelly a tip for you if Izzy carries black and white (parti colour) which means black patches on a white coat , then to get a parti coat or lighter coat you need to use a stud with parti breeding he may be solid colour but look back in pedigree and investigate i will help you if you like to find a suitable pooch i have a red stud f1 he is a carrier of apricot and white . cheers janice aka romeo


aww thats great, thanks Janice


----------

